# Remote Thermostats used with Pellet Stoves



## homeskillet (Jul 24, 2009)

Does any use a remote thermostat with there pellet stove.   All the Skytech info says their remotes are for Gas stoves.....what gives


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 24, 2009)

I've spoken with the Skytech peeps and some of their units will work just fine with Pellet stoves. I'm sorry I don't know which models off the top of my head, I think the 1000 series all work with standard thermostat hook ups. They're website might not be updated, but one of their sales guys visited me recently and we discussed this very topic. I'd give them a call for clarification. I have their # as 888-672-8929.


----------



## imacman (Jul 24, 2009)

A few of the forum members are using wireless T-stats.  Forum member Zeta has had good luck with the Skytech 3301P wireless.

www.skytechsystem.com/thermo.asp?pi=277

I've seen them list for around $100 on ebay.  Seems a lot for a thermostat, but if you want to save having to run a wire, then their the way to go.

I'd rather save $40-50 and get something like this:

www.luxproducts.com/thermostats/tx9000ts.htm

I've seen them on ebay for $50-60


----------



## kbjelka (Jul 25, 2009)

macman said:
			
		

> A few of the forum members are using wireless T-stats.  Forum member Zeta has had good luck with the Skytech 3301P wireless.
> 
> www.skytechsystem.com/thermo.asp?pi=277
> 
> ...



I've got the Lux TX900TS mentioned above and love it.  I thought about the remote option but heard mixed reviews.  The Lux was easy to install and has a programmable swing of 4 degrees if I remember correctly.  The large swing keeps the cycle times down and saves a bit of igniter wear.  I'm happy with the hardwired Lux and the last thing I need is another lost remote.


----------



## imacman (Jul 25, 2009)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> ........ the last thing I need is another lost remote.



AMEN to that


----------



## rona (Jul 25, 2009)

Another choice is Robertshaw 9600 which can be bought for 10.00 on E-Bay. It is digital, 5-2 day programmable, two wire hook up- simple to install and operate. It is wired hookup so you can't loose it. truthfully after about a year of running the stove you know how warm the stove has to be set to heat the furthest point so You can set the thermostat for what you want and leave it alone after that. It is amazing how even it keeps the house- in the afternoons it will slow the stove down or shut it off  then it will restart with no babysitting.


----------



## kt1i (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm using a Quadrafire thermostat made by Lux on my SantaFe stove. It works just fine but could have saves a bunch by buying the equivalent Lux (stove store said they don't always work)


----------



## dac122 (Jul 25, 2009)

Any thermostat should work from the most basic Honeywell classic round mercury thermostat to the most sophisticated wireless unit.  

I'm using one stage of an old mercury two stage thermostat, but its what I had laying around.


----------



## Xena (Jul 25, 2009)

homeskillet said:
			
		

> Does any use a remote thermostat
> with there pellet stove.   All the Skytech info says their remotes are for Gas stoves.....what gives



I'm using a Skytech wireless with my St Croix.  It works as it should
and connected up just like any other t stat.  

If you do a forum search for Skytech 3301P which is the model
I have, you will find 30 threads on the subject.  I chose this one
after reading some posts from others on here.


----------



## imacman (Jul 25, 2009)

kt1i said:
			
		

> ........could have saves a bunch by buying the equivalent Lux (stove store said they don't always work)



Yeah, right....I think we can add another stove store to the list of ones that don't tell the truth.  Any standard and/or programmable thermostat will work on these stoves.

Couldn't be that the shop wanted to make a BIG profit on you, could it??   Noooooo, never.


----------



## rona (Jul 25, 2009)

Some stove stores, used car salesmen, and politicians all have one thing in common.--Telling the truth???--


----------



## mullet (Jul 29, 2009)

Love my LUX.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a Skytech 3002 hooked up to my Castile insert which I had installed this summer.  Haven't used it except for the test run and once playing around with the stove.  It allows you to set the spread to call for heat as someone mentioned.  Two wires and it's ready to go.  For me, it would have been a MAJOR job to run wire to where the thermostat needs to be so I bit the bullet on this one.  The Sante Fe has the wired stat on it.


----------



## summit (Jul 30, 2009)

had issue w/ some that were a long way from the stove w/ multiple wall in between, but if there as only a corner or one wall to the stove, they seem to work fine.. skytech makes a nice wall mount unit for 135... just gotta replace batteries, and make an effort to get the watch battery type for the wall mount, once a yr.


----------



## richkorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Have a Skytech 3301P Wireless (Programmable). Couldn't be happier, works great. If I want the stove to stay on longer I just move it from the wall mount in hallway out to the kitchen further away, or just raise the temp on the tstat. This is a handheld unit that rests in a wall mount. The programmable feature works great also but last year I used it usually just in Thermo mode set a 70 with a 2-degree differential. When the temp at the tstat gets down to 68 it kicks on the stove and when it gets up to 72 it shuts the stove off. My stove has no hi/low mode only on/off.

Got on Ebay for $95 I believe.


----------



## teetah222 (Mar 20, 2010)

OK, is everyone using a 24 volt transformer with their remote 'stat's?  I bought a Skytech 3001 on ebay and wired it in straight to the stove with no transformer and nothing happens with it.  I just bought a transformer online and am hoping that is the fix, but maybe I didn't need it and I'm missing something in my set-up?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't even think of using that 24 volt transformer until you are told by the manual for your stove that it is needed.    Sometimes there is a switch that has to be changed and the stove turned off and back on in order for it to even think to look for a t-stat.  Then there are stoves that have an jumper installed that must be removed in order to use a t-stat even if you told it you have one connected and turned the stove off and back on so it knows it.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 20, 2010)

I just looked at the manual for your stove.  You need to remove the jumper that is across those two terminals the thermostat is then wired into those two terminals the jumper was across.

You do not want to use that transformer with your stove.   It will most likely damage the control board.


----------



## teetah222 (Mar 21, 2010)

oops, hit send too soon.


----------



## teetah222 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes, I already removed the jumper.  I thought maybe it needed more voltage to turn the stove on and off.  Maybe I got a bad receiver.   The remote seems to work and the receiver beeps like it knows the remote is there.  Or maybe I'm just impatient and it has to get colder in the room (or hotter?) to start and shut down?


----------



## drizler (Mar 21, 2010)

Haubera said:
			
		

> OK, is everyone using a 24 volt transformer with their remote 'stat's?  I bought a Skytech 3001 on ebay and wired it in straight to the stove with no transformer and nothing happens with it.  I just bought a transformer online and am hoping that is the fix, but maybe I didn't need it and I'm missing something in my set-up?



Remember, not all pellet stoves will work with the standard 24v stats you commonly come across.   Some, like my Countryside need a "MILLIVOLT" type stat.    Hooking to a 24 shouldn't hurt anything but it just plain won't work so check your manual.   Millivolt stats are less common and harder to find.   For most stoves nothing fancy is needed beyond the old standard round or square box type that used to cost $5.   I never could see the need for hair splitting precision with any thermostat.  The setback type are nice if you let it go colder for the night then heat in the morning as you can program it to "kick up" a half hour before anyone gets up to the otherwise cold house.    I would never be without a thermostat again, they save a lot of fuel.


----------



## teetah222 (Mar 21, 2010)

I might have to try a wall mounted from Lowes or Home Depot if I can't get this one figured out soon.  House is either too hot or too cold with the warm days and cold nights we're having.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 21, 2010)

Haubera said:
			
		

> Yes, I already removed the jumper.  I thought maybe it needed more voltage to turn the stove on and off.  Maybe I got a bad receiver.   The remote seems to work and the receiver beeps like it knows the remote is there.  Or maybe I'm just impatient and it has to get colder in the room (or hotter?) to start and shut down?



How have you got the stat itself setup?


----------



## teetah222 (Mar 21, 2010)

I've tried just turning it on without the thermostat and also setting the thermostat at 72 and waiting to see what happens when it was colder or hotter, neither one does anything.  Its supposed to have a 2 degree "swing" preset in it which should have turned it off at least last night when it hit 75 degrees, but no.  I've about decided to go get a cheap wall stat and see if that will do anything.  Possibly the control board has an issue?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 21, 2010)

Well lets see if we can take one of the things out of consideration.

With the jumper out and no thermostat connected turning the stove on should result in nothing happening.

Reconnecting the jumper and turning the stove on should result in the stove starting up.

DO NOT play with the wiring without having the stove UNPLUGGED.

Then by any chance do you have a multimeter?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 21, 2010)

If I have the correct manual for your unit on page 1 it mentions the mode setting on the thermostats remote unit.

The thermostats remote has a selectable mode, if it is in on mode the stove will be on, if it is in off mode the stove will be off, it will only answer to temperature settings if it is in THERMO mode.

ETA: IN addition the receiver has to be set to Remote operation mode.  Otherwise it will either be on and not respond to the remote or off.   In on mode the stove will keep right on doing what it was doing and be controllable by its on/off switch.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Mar 21, 2010)

If you were talking about hooking a 24 volt transformer up to it, you might be thinking that because the manual calls for a 24 v. thermostat, that it needs a 24v supply.  My stoves, and most others I believe, are just looking for a contact closure.  Smokey probably hit on the cause/problem/solution.  I have the same remote as you are trying to use.  Just closes the contact across the two terminals and away it goes.


----------



## teetah222 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep, had it in remote on the box, and nothing happened.  I'll try rechecking the wires tonight when I get home again.  Gotta go to work now.

And yes, the instructions for the remote said something about needing to be hooked to a transformer to get the electronic ignitor to work, so that's where I thought I needed that.  Maybe I need to take a hard look at the receiver and see it it's got bad solder points.   hh:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 22, 2010)

And you had the control set for THERMO mode???? 

Have a good day at work.


----------



## dbjordan (Mar 22, 2010)

homeskillet said:
			
		

> Does any use a remote thermostat with there pellet stove.   All the Skytech info says their remotes are for Gas stoves.....what gives




I use the 3301p and it is great.  As far as the lost remote issue goes, it comes with a wall bracket, and mine stays in it all the time.   Running a wire to where the stat needs to be in my home was not an option.  So if it is worth $99 dollars to you for not running a wire go for it.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Mar 22, 2010)

Haubera said:
			
		

> Yep, had it in remote on the box, and nothing happened.  I'll try rechecking the wires tonight when I get home again.  Gotta go to work now.
> 
> And yes, the instructions for the remote said something about needing to be hooked to a transformer to get the electronic ignitor to work, so that's where I thought I needed that.  Maybe I need to take a hard look at the receiver and see it it's got bad solder points.   hh:



The igniter is for a gas furnace, which is what the remotes were originally intended for, hence the need for the transformer.  It has nothing to do with our applications.  Get a cheap volt/ohm meter and check to see if the contacts of the receiver are closing when the remote calls for heat.  They are a cheap, very handy tool.  It could be that the receiver and transmitter are not on same frequency and you have to resynch them.


----------



## Xena (Mar 22, 2010)

Does the remote go through the different settings
if you press mode?
If no, check the batteries in the remote. Just because they
come in a package doesn't mean they are fresh.
Also verify that the remote can send a signal to
the thing that connects to the stove.  
Also, isn't there a switch on the receiver that is
supposed to be in the middle?
My 3301P kicks the stove on when I press mode and navigate
to THERMO.  As mentioned, I have never lost the remote.
It sits in the holder on the wall in the hallway. Never had
a reason to remove it from it's location.


----------



## teetah222 (Mar 23, 2010)

Receiver is set to remote.  The remote goes through all the stages when I press mode.  I haven't checked the multi-meter thing yet as I've tried putting a wall thermostat on the wires, with the same result of nothing happening.  The service techs told me to make sure it's set to on/off mode, which it is, so I'm really starting to wonder about a bad control board.  Or could the wires be at fault?  Maybe between all of us we'll get it to work eventually.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 23, 2010)

I posted this:  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewreply/607345/ to verify that the stove and its control board was still working.

Which service tech and you want the receiver set to remote and the remote control set to THERMO for the stove to work on the stat in response to room temperature.


----------



## teetah222 (Mar 23, 2010)

OK, I have no idea why all of a sudden it started to work.  I did the things the tech said, and nothing, so I was getting cold and just turned it on manually so it would warm up, and after about an hour it went to shut down mode by itself.  The room started cooling down too much, and I turned up the remote setting, and the stove just turned on.  Thanks for everyone's input, and we'll see if it keeps going.   :smirk:  And hopefully some of the discussions here on my issue will help someone else if they have the same problem.


----------

